# Compatability



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought a group of sub adult Pundamilia nyererei and I was wondering could I keep them with
sp 44. I have about 40 sp 44 fry and was thinking of adding them to the larger tank for better
growth rate.


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Those fish are very similar in body shape and the coloration is fairly similar in some specimens. I wouldn't mix them. The risk of hybridization seems too great to me.

Justin


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

if your going to keep any spawns i wouldnt mix the two, also teh sp.44 may be more agressive than the nyereri.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I have no plans to start breeding them and the tank is for austetic (spelling ) purposes only.
I plan to add a few catfish to hoover up the fry.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this is not a relly good idea, sp44 tends to dominate every species and to hybridize very easily , it could work a time but when the sp44 will be fully mature, yu'll have only one fish colored.
xris


----------

